# Got another 1911.... This time a Smith & Wesson!



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello all,

Today I acquired a SW 1911PD Gunsight edition! Scandium frame, Brass bead dot front sight, combat rear sight, aftermarket trigger, and slim aluminum grips. So far, put 50 rounds of Lead round nose reloads, am testing some FMJ and JHP's tomorrow. Here is a pic for ya:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that is nice. COngrats!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Very cool, how do those aluminum grips compare to checkered wood like on the Remington R1. I just got one and always liked wood, but also have changed them out on occasion if the new grips offer better shootability. By the by, is that a Pow R' Ball or a Hornady round in the pic?
Congrats on new gun,
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> Very cool, how do those aluminum grips compare to checkered wood like on the Remington R1. I just got one and always liked wood, but also have changed them out on occasion if the new grips offer better shootability. By the by, is that a Pow R' Ball or a Hornady round in the pic?
> Congrats on new gun,
> Eli :mrgreen:


I really like the aluminum grips. It slims the grip down by alot, a very noticeable feature. The grips on the Remington R1 aren't bad though, they are slimmer than other wood grips I've seen. The aluminum ones are nice, but can be expensive. Luckily, they came with this gun when I got it.

That is a Hornady JHP 230 grain round. But I just switched 'em out today... I don't like non-bonded bullets like CorBon and Hornady... I've found they can deform upon chambering. I'm using some Gold Dot 200 grain JHP now.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## S&W M&P (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice piece! I have read in several places that S&W supplies Wilson Combat mags with their 1911s but I'm not sure what brand mine came with. They look exactly like the black ones in your picture. They say "Made in Italy" so I'm guessing they're not WC. Do you know the brand? Mine have functioned smoothly but they haven't been put through any kind of hard use.


----------

